
Free at Last: Mal Waldron’s Ecstatic Minimalism - tintinnabula
https://www.thenation.com/article/mal-waldrons-ecstatic-minimalism/
======
richardfontana
I'm not too familiar with Waldron's later music but I recommend one of his
early albums, Mal/2:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mal/2](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mal/2)

